# Apple head topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fiddling around with some different ideas for stick toppers I realized the acorn head I whittled the face on was too small so made this apple head from a chunk of red maple. The worm is made from some aspen I had cut into blocks on the band saw. Perhaps mate it to an aspen stick with apple leaves burned/carved in?

Side note I earned the "bloody thumb" at the carving club today. The bloody thumb is an oversized carving of a thumb complete with a band aid and blood. If you get a cut during a carving session you earn the right to wear the thumb around your neck til some other poor soul earns it.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice carving, I always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fun carving Mark. Looks like the worm is giving him a headache;-)


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That is a fun carving. It should make a great stick.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished the paint work on this piece, Washed the face in antique white acrylic, did the eyes and teeth in snow white. His blue eyes are looking up at the worm that he is not happy cohabitating with. Two coats of satin poly are the finish. Not sure he will grace a stick as several have told me he belongs on a teachers desk, hence the name of the piece "Teacher's Pet".

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A great comedy piece, well done


----------

